# What's your favorite drink?



## TouchDown (Apr 6, 2010)

You can pick more than one in each category

I pretty much drink diet now, diet Mt Dew and Diet Dr Pepper are my favorites.

Coffee from a local coffee shop.

I don't do energy drinks.

And I'm a beer kind of guy.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 6, 2010)

I pretty much drink only diet now too. My favs are Coke Zero and Diet Dr. Pepper. I drink coffee, but it's typically whatever is on sale at the store. Now it's Maxwell House I think. If I had to choose 1 alcoholic drink it would definitely be beer. I do like rum and drink it from time to time.

Can't stand energy drinks. Every time I've had one I had to force it down.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't drink sodas much, but if I do it's typically Coke, Dr. Pepper or ginger ale.

I picked other for coffee, I make my own cup of coffee daily with a french press.

I don't drink energy drinks, other then coffee.

Alcohol? Yes please. I don't really have a favorite Alcoholic beverage. It's really whatever I'm in the mood for (and is on sale). Beer, wine, mixed drinks, etc.. They all have a time and place. I'm labeled as a beer snob by my friends b/c I pretty much refuse to drink Bud Light, Miller Lite or Coors Light. They all taste like water to me and I see no point in wasting my time with them. Mixed drinks I stick to the man rule on mixed drinks, only two ingredients (and ice is not an ingredient). Gin &amp; tonics are one of my favorites, although I am partial to Bailey's &amp; Kahlua on ice.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 6, 2010)

how's iced tea not make the list? I avoid soda like the plague...unless i'm hungover (coke)....or got stomach malady (sprite, 7up) - fortunately rare on both counts.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 6, 2010)

Rarely drink soda, but enjoy the occasional Dr. Pepper

Don't drink coffee

Don't drink energy drinks

I like beer. Don't usually touch the wine or the hard stuff.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 6, 2010)

I drink soda quite a bit when I am at home, diet pepsi mainly. When it was available I drank the crap out of Diet Vanilla Pepsi, mix that with some Cap'n and you got yourself a party in a cup.

Coffee, eh, folgers is fine with me. Not a fan of Starbucks, but I have used some of their blends at home and they came out good.

I drink energy drinks once in a while, most of the time its because I was up late with Baby Mizzou or I am at an outage. The 5 hour Energy works best as it doesn't upset my stomach and is just a shot.

Alcohol. I LOVE BEER. I drink craft/micro brews and love me some hops. I drink a lot of IPAs, Pale Ales, ESBs, etc. Wheat beers are good for summer time and winding down after softball or mowing.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 6, 2010)

No Soda (used to be a Cherry Coke &amp; Dr. Pepper fan, but haven't had a soda since Thanksgiving)

No Coffee (coffee gives me the jitters, prefer tea)

No Energy Drinks (never tried one, don't care to try one)

I prefer Beer, but I'll drink wine, straight liquor &amp; mixed drinks


----------



## NCcarguy (Apr 6, 2010)

I like Dr. Pepper, and usually have it in the fridge.

I drink RED BULL all the time! I love those little drinks, they'll probably kill me at some point.

I have about a 1/2 cup of coffee when I'm at work, and it's Starbucks.

Usually beer, although as summer approaches, more mixed drinks that remind me of the beach. Maragaritas are a favorite.


----------



## Bman (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't drink much soda anymore, mostly water (too many cavities from the sweet stuff).

I voted for Dunkin Donuts. If I buy coffee I go there, but I usually just drink coffee at work since its free. We have one of those nifty pod machines and it makes decent coffee...

The only time I drank energy drinks was when the wife and I made the move from upstate NY to South Florida. It was a 24 hour straight drive and they helped us get through the night, but I don't think I'll ever drink another one again....

I lean more towards beer but do like wine as well. I do little home brewing as well, mostly IPA's. Taking my exam on the 16th, so I'm going to brew up a nice little celebration ale. Should be ready just about ready by the time I get my P/F letter. I figure I can either celebrate a passing letter or drink away my sorrows with a fail letter.....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 6, 2010)

I only drink soda at work, and that is because it's free, and Sprite Zero tastes alright while having no calories.

I drink the free coffee at work (John Conti). Whenever I drink coffee with my dad, it's usually Starbucks because he's addicted. Their coffee is too bitter for my tastes though.

I have had a few Red Bulls in my life, and they make my heart beat disturbingly fast. Most of the time I have had them, I was drunk at the time, and it made me very aware of my surroundings (which is an odd feeling when you're drunk). I used to drink Jolt Cola when I was in high school. That stuff was nasty.

I'm primarily a beer drinker. I pride myself on drinking mostly good beers, and being a bit of a connoisseur of fine brews. But if I'm drinking to get drunk, I'll drink the cheap stuff. I'll only drink sweet, white wines or champagne. The tannins in red wine gives me a wicked headache, even before I'm done drinking. I'm not huge on mixed drinks, but I'll drink a whiskey and sprite/coke/ginger ale or a White Russian on occasion. Also, if I'm on the beach or at a pool party, margaritas or other fruity drinks are considered acceptable.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 6, 2010)

When it comes to wine, I prefer the sweet white wines too. The reds just seem to bitter and have too much of an alcoholic taste. I like Reislings, and Gerwitzerminers (I know they're both spelled wrong, but I know them when I see them). White Zins and Chard's are crap.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't drink sodas. Occasionally I'll have a Coke but for the most part I drink water.

I drink Eight O'Clock coffee that I make at home in my Cuisinart coffee maker. I do 1/3 Hazelnut, 2/3 Original and grind the beans myself. It far surpasses any coffee I can buy.

I also drink a cup of flavored green tea in the afternoons. There is a Teavana down the street from my office so I can buy loose leaf tea there.

I love beer and I'm not particular, but I'm a huge fan of the New Belgium varieties. I'll drink Corona at the beach and Budweiser on a hunting trip. I also like red wines. I usually have either a beer or a glass of wine at night after the kids are asleep. The only liquor drinks I'll have are G&amp;Ts, Scotch &amp; Soda, Bourbon on the rocks with a dash of ginger ale (when it's cooler weather), Bloody Mary's (only before noon), and I'll drink a Margarita on the beach.


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 6, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> how's iced tea not make the list? I avoid soda like the plague...unless i'm hungover (coke)....or got stomach malady (sprite, 7up) - fortunately rare on both counts.


Oh... you're right.

That's what my wife lives off of. She boils 3-4 tea bags in a mason jar in the microwave and then dilutes it in a 1 gal pitcher that she keeps in the fridge. Plus, she'll go through McDonald's and get a tea for $1 if she's out and about.

Tea is big in my family - but mainly Sweet Tea. My wife and her family is regular tea.


----------



## klk (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't drink Soda unless its mixed with alcohol. Milk has been my drink of choice lately.

I prefer Starbucks when I drink coffee but haven't been drinking it much lately, mostly herbal tea.

I only drink energy drinks when they're mixed with Vodka, and only when I'm feeling a bit tired at a party.

I love beer and mixed drinks, I'll drink white wine if its the only alcoholic beverage available. For mixed drinks, I pretty much stick with vodka (lemon drops, vodka sprites, vodka redbull, etc.) Of course, I haven't been drinking for a while now with the baby on way, but I'll occasionally have a small shot glass of beer to just to get a little taste.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 6, 2010)

mizzoueng said:


> Alcohol. I LOVE BEER. I drink craft/micro brews and love me some hops. I drink a lot of IPAs, Pale Ales, ESBs, etc. Wheat beers are good for summer time and winding down after softball or mowing.


Love the pale ales, IPAs &amp; especially the double IPA's (major hop-head here). drink red wine on occasion if for nothing else for the 'health benefits'.



TouchDown said:


> That's what my wife lives off of. She boils 3-4 tea bags in a mason jar in the microwave and then dilutes it in a 1 gal pitcher that she keeps in the fridge. Plus, she'll go through McDonald's and get a tea for $1 if she's out and about.
> Tea is big in my family - but mainly Sweet Tea. My wife and her family is regular tea.


yeah i used to make my own with with loose leaf tea &amp; a big french press. Quite easier just to buy the jug of unsweetened at the store. Can't do the sweet tea. A friend of mine once touted how much healthier he became once he cut down on all the 'white stuff' in his diet (white bread / rice, sugar, milk, etc) - I tried it and found he was right. once you lose that sugar craving, its amazing how overly sweet those drinks taste if you have them again (pop or sweet tea).


----------



## ElCid03 (Apr 6, 2010)

Johnnie Walker Blue Label on the rocks, the rest is just piss water.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 6, 2010)

^Must make the 'fatty' money.

Diet Dr. Pepper

Local coffee shop, if I can afford it at the time. Otherwise, office coffee pot it is.

Monster

Yes.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 6, 2010)

I only have diet sodas nowadays, but I picked "Coke" because it would be my favorite if I could drink it.

I have never even tried an energy drink.

I typically just prefer ordinary coffee, even though I'll take a fancy Starbuck's style drink if it's available. But bottom line is I'm too cheap to ever feel good about paying non-happy hour beer prices for a cup of coffee.

BEER!


----------



## cement (Apr 7, 2010)

I only drink energy drinks when I'm coming off the night shift and need to get back to normal. I use the "crash" to program when i fall asleep by drinking a low carb monster about 5-6 hours before bedtime.

and 100% Kona when I can get it.


----------



## MGX (Apr 7, 2010)

Having recently curtailed energy drink / coffee consumption I'm down to a few cups of tea a day.

PG Tips is the all time fave followed by Twinings.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 8, 2010)

I like herbal tea. Probably my all time favorite is Ten Ren's hibiscus spice. I pick up a box anytime I'm in Chinatown NY.


----------



## frazil (Apr 8, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I don't drink sodas. Occasionally I'll have a Coke but for the most part I drink water.
> I drink Eight O'Clock coffee that I make at home in my Cuisinart coffee maker. I do 1/3 Hazelnut, 2/3 Original and grind the beans myself. It far surpasses any coffee I can buy.


I've tried Eight O'clock coffee because I've heard so many good reviews of it, and I just don't like it. It tastes like cheap, nasty coffee, but maybe I'm making it wrong. I also have a cuisinart coffee maker - what ratio are you using?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 8, 2010)

frazil said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I don't drink sodas. Occasionally I'll have a Coke but for the most part I drink water.
> ...


count me among those who don't like Eight O'clock coffee. I've tried just about all their flavors too. I wanted to like it since the coffee is pretty inexpensive but all of them tasted like I was using gym socks for coffee filters. Blech!

My favorite coffee (currently) is the Starbucks Africa Kitamu. Yum. I don't buy it unless it's on sale and I have a coupon, b/c I'm to cheap to pay that much for coffee.


----------



## Transpo_Girl (Apr 9, 2010)

tequila


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 9, 2010)

Transpo_Girl said:


> tequila


Floor.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 9, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...



Maybe it's just that my taste buds are not very discerning. I grind whole beans, and use 1.5 tablespoons of whole beans per cup of water. Usually Mrs. Chuck can get a 1lb bag for around $1.50 when it's on sale and she has a coupon.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 9, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Usually Mrs. Chuck can get a 1lb bag for around $1.50 when it's on sale and she has a coupon.


I know, which is why I really wanted to like it. I tried all their flavors, but I really could not continue to justify buying it even at those prices.

Their flavored varieties (Hazelnut especially) were just bizarre. I like hazelnut, but I couldn't get over the smell of the eight o'clock coffee hazelnut flavored coffee. It didn't smell like coffee, it smelled artificial. Which probably detracted from the taste for me. To each his own. If you like that's great, the price is really hard to beat.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 9, 2010)

&lt;--- could use a beer right now...


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 9, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> &lt;--- could use a beer right now...


I just had one. It was good! :40oz:


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 9, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > &lt;--- could use a beer right now...
> ...


BASTARD!!!

ldman:


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 9, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


+1


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 9, 2010)

:bananalama: :beerchug: 

Ya'll will catch up after work!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a Stone brewery barley wine picked out for the evening. I hope it lives up to the other Stone brews.


----------



## Paul S (Apr 9, 2010)

Water is the best, unless they have beer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 10, 2010)

I got an appointment with the lipids specialist on Tuesday. No fire water for me this weekend as I don't want it to mess up my blood work results.


----------



## ElCid03 (Apr 20, 2010)

Don't worry I will pick up the slack!


----------



## Supe (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought the Magic Hat 12 pack with 4 varieties of beer. All four of them tasted like bitter pieces of shit.

Never again, Magic Hat.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 21, 2010)

Wasn't #9 in that sampler pack? I had that once out in Boston and it was a fruity mess. I hear they have some good hopped "bitter pieces of shit" 

Off topic: Is that an opposed fire boiler you got there?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had 2 different Magic Hat brews on tap, and both of them sucked. So I steer clear now.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2010)

mizzoueng said:


> Wasn't #9 in that sampler pack? I had that once out in Boston and it was a fruity mess. I hear they have some good hopped "bitter pieces of shit"
> Off topic: Is that an opposed fire boiler you got there?


#9 was in there. I was thinking it would be fruity, but it was nothing even close. I'm wondering if this was an old/bad batch of everything? It all tasted like bitter, skunky beer that even a college kid wouldn't want. And at $16 for the 12 pack, I was thoroughly disappointed.

As for the boiler, that would be a drawing pulled off Google of a Hitachi supercritical unit. The configuration has proven to be quite the PITA to put together, though Hitachi (the overseas branch, not the domestic offices) have turned out some quality parts. The drawings however are a garbled mess! No separation of shop details and field details, and you have to go through about four reference drawings to find what you're looking for. The stuff I've seen from Foster Wheeler and Alstom were light years better.


----------



## NCcarguy (Apr 23, 2010)

For SOME reason I just laughed when I saw this (even though I voted months ago). It reminded me of what a buddy told me one night at a bar when I was going to get him a beer and asked..."What's your favorite beer?" his response was "COLD, and FREE!"

I think that fits with it being FRIDAY!!!! WOOOHOOO!


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 23, 2010)

Will never pass up a cold, free beer. Even if it's a wheat beer...


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 23, 2010)

^^^ wheat beer is teh roxors , fool


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 23, 2010)

wheat beer is yuk


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 23, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> wheat beer is yuk


yes it is. I do like a Hefeweizen every now and again though. I don't know if you would classify that as a "wheat beer", since it's unfiltered.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 23, 2010)

I do like 1 wheat beer. It's a raspberry wheat by Estes Park Brewery, which is where my wife and I had our rehearsal dinner.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 23, 2010)

Upland Wheat, Franziskaner, Tucher, Pyramid Hefe, and Blue Moon Grand Sec are all awesome beers.


----------



## klk (Apr 23, 2010)

Since I've become pregnant, I don't drink beer anymore, except for the sips I take from my hubby's beer. I don't know what is going on, but I love IPAs now!!! I know its not because I hadn't tried it, because I would occasionally drink it when that was the only available option, but I always hated it. My tastes have definitely changed with respect to foods, and it apparently has happened now with beer.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 24, 2010)

IPA sucks. Wheat beer good. Free beer awesome.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 24, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > wheat beer is yuk
> ...


A hefe is a german wheat beer, just made with slightly different malts and hops (noble hops) and maybe a different yeast strain. So its a wheat beer in the sense that it has wheat in it, and its unfiltered (not exclusive to wheats), but different in other aspects to the American Wheat style.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 24, 2010)

mizzoueng said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


Right, I guess what I should have said is that I don't like American Wheat beers.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 27, 2010)

Supe said:


> I bought the Magic Hat 12 pack with 4 varieties of beer. All four of them tasted like bitter pieces of shit.
> Never again, Magic Hat.


Magic Hat is awful. They're all real heavy and bitter.

When I lived in VT, we'd do a microbrew weekend from time to time and hit up several of them as we drove around the state.

I don't know if its the microbrew trend all over, but the VT beers at that point seemed like they were all excessively hoppy. I like my beer to be maltier than hoppy.

Magic Hat's brewery is a creepy place. It's got this emo/goth Halloween party decor to it. I wanted to cut myself after being there for a while, but that's too conformist.

We've been drinking a fair amount of Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy lately. It's pretty refreshing.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm pissed that Miller Brewing bought Leinies. Apparently none of the bigger micro-breweries want to stay independent.


----------



## frazil (Apr 27, 2010)

Supe said:


> I bought the Magic Hat 12 pack with 4 varieties of beer. All four of them tasted like bitter pieces of shit.
> 
> Never again, Magic Hat.


I think Magic Hat sucks too - so why are they so big?? Though I will say, my husband brought home a sample pack a month ago and there was some new brew in there that was actually decent. I can't remember the name, but it had a green and blue swirly label.


----------



## ElCid03 (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's what I drink when JW is not available.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 27, 2010)

ElCid03 said:


> Here's what I drink when JW is not available.


IT'LL GETCHA DRUNK!

DRINK MY MOTHER FU**IN' BEER!


----------

